# Home Forclosure. Don't let this happen to your Tort



## Zamric (Jun 19, 2012)

So Sad..... Eviction affects everyone!


----------



## dmarcus (Jun 19, 2012)

LOL funny..


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 19, 2012)

You know, I wasn't sure what to expect from this thread. I have to say, I was taken totally and completely by surprise.


----------



## wellington (Jun 19, 2012)

LOL  I agree with Jacqui. I thought I was going to see tortoises running amuck at a foreclosed home.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## morloch (Jun 19, 2012)

Great pic!!


----------



## dmmj (Jun 19, 2012)

Very funny


----------



## Zamric (Jun 20, 2012)

Just couldn't help myself! A friend sent me this in email becauseshe knew I was a Tortoise lover


----------



## *Barracuda_50* (Jun 20, 2012)

OMG! thats to cute, need to send um to the nearest tort welfare/rep service center see if the can get help with there tort shell payment and some tort food green stamps LOL!!


----------



## TortieLuver (Jun 20, 2012)

How funny


----------



## N2TORTS (Jun 20, 2012)

HA Ha ....Z man! .... Dat was pretty funny! ..


----------



## Vishnu2 (Jun 20, 2012)

I have to admit, maybe I am a little sensitive but I find this picture extremely sad. :/


----------

